# Science project - Brian Regan Style



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Our family is a big fan of comedian Brian Regan. So with my daughter's science fair, we decided to slip this into the line of great little projects.
[attachment=0:mquq1eto]cupofdirt.jpg[/attachment:mquq1eto]

If you aren't familiar with Brian Regan's bit, here it is:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Our families are huge fans as well....best stand up comedian since Bill Cosby IMO.

But tell me...you really put that in the science fair? What are you teaching that girl of yours?  

Actually, having been involved in countless science fairs I would have :lol: at seeing that. Then if I didn't know who put it there I would have to start wondering if that was a serious project...some really are that bad. _(O)_


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

She did a REAL project too with an exceptional poster so we were covered. 

We just wanted to slip something in there to provide a good smile. And you're right - some were almost that bad! My wife took it out of there after about 15 minutes so we wandered down to the classroom and set it up on the teacher's desk. Funny thing there, is she came back to the class while we were doing it and we were busted! She's a huge Brian Regan fan and just started laughing. So she used her smart phone and put it up on her facebook for all of her friends and said "This HAS to be put up in the teachers lounge!" It was fun!


----------

